# Room correction or speaker correction? Discussion with Dr. Toole



## Raimonds (Jan 8, 2016)

Hello,

I see high interest about the subject here. I would like to offer my expertise collected in 14 years of serving professionals.
Let’s start with discussion with Dr. Floyd Toole about his paper "The Measurement and Calibration of Sound Reproducing Systems":
https://secure.aes.org/forum/pubs/journal/?ID=524

The full version of discussion is available here:
http://aplaudio.com/downloads/Reading_Dr_Toole.pdf

And what can be corrected – loudspeakers or room:
http://aplaudio.com/downloads/Equalizing_loudspeakers.pdf

BR,

Raimonds


----------



## markus76 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dirac Research's view:
http://diracdocs.com/on_room_correction.pdf


----------



## Raimonds (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice discussion is developing here:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-sound-reproducing-systems-4.html#post1366353


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Whew, boy, lots of heavy reading to be done. I hope to find time to dig through them all in the next few days. Thanks for pointing them out.


----------

